# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  τροφοδοτικο 3-30v 2,5a με το lm723

## ok1gr

Καλησπέρα,
θέλω να κατασκευάσω το εν'λόγο τροφοδοτικό αλλά έχω μερικές απορίες:
1. Αντί του bd137 μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί το bd911 (NPN 15Α) ή ακόμα και στη θέση του 2n3055?
2. Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για ρεύμα μέχρι 50-60V?

----------


## gsmaster

παραθέτω από εδώ

InputMax Voltage (Volt) 40  
Output Current (mA) 150  
Watchdog -  
RegType Linear Regulator  
Output Min (Volt) 2  
Output Max (Volt) 37

----------


## ok1gr

για το bd911?

----------


## moutoulos

> για το bd911?



Θα ήταν προτιμότερο να το χρησιμοποιήσεις στην θέση του 2Ν3055  :OK:

----------


## ok1gr

Ρε παίδιά το έκανα αλλά η έξοδος δεν ρυθμίζεται! Γιατί? Όσω και να κουνάω το ποτενσιόμετρο η έξοδος είναι όσο και  είσοδος 12V!

----------


## moutoulos

> Ρε παίδιά το έκανα αλλά η έξοδος δεν ρυθμίζεται! Γιατί? Όσω και να κουνάω το ποτενσιόμετρο η έξοδος είναι όσο και  είσοδος 12V!



Το σύνδεσες σωστά  :Question:  
Μέτρησε τα ποδαράκια 2 και 3 του BD αν σου δείχνει βραχυκύκλωμα (0 ohm) το έκαψες  :Embarassed:  .

----------


## ok1gr

Αν το βγάλω φαίνετε ok. πάνω στιν πλακέτα μετράει τα 0.15Ω της αντίστασης!

----------


## moutoulos

> Αν το βγάλω φαίνετε ok. πάνω στιν πλακέτα μετράει τα 0.15Ω της αντίστασης!



  :Confused:  Όχι στο 723 ... στο BD (τρανζιστορ) αναφέρθηκα.

----------


## gRooV

Βάλε την R1=560*Ω*  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## gsmaster

Βραχυκύκλωσε το 10 με το 2, και αποσύνδεσε την βάση από το 10 για να βγάλεις τα τρανζίστορ εκτός. Αν τώρα μεταβάλλεται η τάση, τότε το πρόβλημα είναι στα τρανζίστορ. Αν δεν μεταβάλλεται κάτι έγινε λάθος στο ολοκληρωμένο. Επίσης στο ποδαράκι 6 πρέπει να παίρνεις μια τάση περίπου στα 7V πάντα. Αν δεν παίρνεις και αυτά τότε δεν τροφοδοτείται το ολοκληρωμενο σωστά



EDIT: Άλλαξε την R1

----------


## ok1gr

> Βάλε την R1=560*Ω*



watt????  :Question:

----------


## gRooV

1/4W

----------


## kratinos

> παραθέτω από εδώ
> 
> InputMax Voltage (Volt) 40 
> Output Current (mA) 150 
> Watchdog - 
> RegType Linear Regulator 
> Output Min (Volt) 2 
> Output Max (Volt) 37



  ρε φιλε να σε ροτισω κατι ο διακοπτησ ποθ εχεισ βαλει λεει μεχρι 150 volt εσυ τον εβαλεσ στο εναλασομενο η στο σηνεχεσ γιατι στο εναλασομενο πιστευω θα <<λιοσει>> :Blink:

----------


## FILMAN

> ρε φιλε να σε ροτισω κατι ο διακοπτησ ποθ εχεισ βαλει λεει μεχρι 150 volt εσυ τον εβαλεσ στο εναλασομενο η στο σηνεχεσ γιατι στο εναλασομενο πιστευω θα <<λιοσει>>



Πού είδες εσύ ρε φίλε τί γράφει πάνω ο διακόπτης; Και εν πάσει περιπτώσει το λιώσιμο προκαλείται από παραπάνω ρεύμα, όχι από παραπάνω τάση... Με παραπάνω τάση άντε νάχουμε κάνα σπινθήρα...

----------


## JOUN

> ρε φιλε να σε ροτισω κατι ο διακοπτησ ποθ εχεισ βαλει λεει μεχρι 150 volt εσυ τον εβαλεσ στο εναλασομενο η στο σηνεχεσ γιατι στο εναλασομενο πιστευω θα <<λιοσει>>



Πρωτο ποστ μετα απο 5 μηνες εγγεγραμενος και ξεκινας με το ΡΕ;;;
Μπραβο πολυ ωραια...

----------


## tasosmos

Πρωτον οπως ειπαν κι οι απο πανω δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να λιωσει διακοπτης απο μεγαλυτερη ταση.
Απο θεμα ρευματος δεν υπαρχει προβλημα, για λιγοτερο απο 0,5Α που θα τραβαει το τροφοδοτικο ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις διακοπτη που να μην αντεχει...  :Tongue: 

Δευτερον αυτοι οι διακοπτες ειναι μια χαρα για 220V σε μικρο ρευμα. Ειναι κλασικοι κιολας για μικρες οικιακες συσκευες, μην μου πεις οτι δεν εχεις δει ποτε συσκευη με τετοιο διακοπτη...

----------


## kratinos

εχω δει απλος με περιορισε η τιμη τον 125V δλδ δεν εχει προβλημα να μπει πρην τον μετασχηματιστη...οπος καταλαυενεις δεν ξερο και πολλα τωρα τελειονω το επαλ ηλεκτρονικον και επειδι μου αρεσει πολυ ασχολουμε οσο μπορο ας πουμε προχτες εφτιαξα ενα τροφοδοτικο υπολογιστη.........

----------


## kratinos

συγνομη αν σας πηραξε απλο πιστευω οτι μπορο να μιλαω πιο ελευθερα.......... :Embarassed:

----------


## sedcomet

το 2n3055 δεν εχει 2 ποδαρακια;

----------


## tasosmos

Το μεταλλικο περιβλημα ειναι η τριτη επαφη...

----------


## sedcomet

ευχαριστω αλλα που ξερω ποιο ποδαρακι ειναι ποιο;
τι γινετε αν το συνδεσω αναποδα; 
το τροφοδοτικοτο οποιο θα τροφοδοτει ολο το κυκλωμα ποσα αμπερ πρεπει να ειναι;

----------


## tasosmos

-google > 2N3055 datasheet

-Το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι θα καει.

-Τι τροφοδοτικο? Αυτο ειναι το κυκλωμα για το τροφοδοτικο! Τα Α τα γραφει στον τιτλο...

----------


## sedcomet

το τροφοδοτικο που ττροφοδοτει το κυκλωμα με 24 βολτ ac ποσα αμπερ  να ειναι; τι ειναι ηγεφυρα ανορθωσης;
το ποτνεσιομετρο γραμικο θα ειναι;
πως αναγνοριζουμε ενα καμμενο τρανζιστορ;

----------


## AlexSm

Eντελώς χαζή ερώτηση αλλά είμαι άσχετος επομένως ζητώ την επιείκειά σας.

Χρησιμοποιώντας το eagle για να φτιάξω το pcb δεν ξέρω σε ποια βιβλιοθήκη θα βρω το ολοκληρωμένο LM723.
Μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε;

----------


## ptisi110

Στο search του Eagle γράψε *LM723N* και θα σου βγάλει το 723 σε DIL14

----------

AlexSm (31-05-11)

----------


## AlexSm

Σχετικά με το μετασχηματιστή, πόσα βολτς/αμπερ συνίσταται να είναι;

----------


## gcreator

> Σχετικά με το μετασχηματιστή, πόσα βολτς/αμπερ συνίσταται να είναι;



θες μετ/τη 24V-3A

----------


## AlexSm

Σ' ευχαριστώ Γιώργο.

----------


## AlexSm

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο... :Biggrin: 

Βρήκα το pcb, που παρεμπιπτόντως δεν υπάρχει στη σελίδα που δίνεται το κύκλωμα οπότε αν θέλει κάποιος μοντ ας το προσθέσει, αλλά έχω ένα θέμα με την εκτύπωση του στο χαρτί καθώς δεν βγαίνει στη σωστή κλίμακα. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να προσδιοριστεί απο πρόγραμμα επεξεργασίας εικόνας ή πρέπει εμπειρικά να παίζω μέχρι να το  πετύχω;

http://www.electronics-lab.com/proje...er/004/pcb.gif

----------


## gcreator

*Σου παραθέτω τις οδηγίες του GrooV** για εκτύπωση:

Εκτύπωση*
 Για να το εκτυπώσετε σωστά το τυπωμένο θα πρέπει να το "φορτώσετε" καταρχήν στο IrfanView.  Στην συνέχεια από το μενού πάνω επιλέγετε Image->Resize/Resample και  εκεί που λέει "DPI" θα γράψετε 300 και παταήσε ΟΚ. Μετά  File->Print->(ρυθμίζετε τον εκτυπωτή)->Print και στο Print Size  επιλέγετε "Original size (from image DPI)" και πατάτε πάλι Print.

----------


## AlexSm

Το έχω δεί αυτό αλλά δυστυχώς αναφέρεται στο pcb άλλου κυκλώματος, στην εικόνα αυτή που έβαλα πιο πάνω αν αλλάξεις το ppi σε 300 σου βγάζει ένα μιρκοσκοπικό.

----------


## gcreator

Εγώ πάλι το δοκίμασα το κύκλωμά σου και μου το βγάζει κανονικά και στο Irfanview kai sto photoshop.....μήπως πείραξες κ άλλη ρύθμιση στο Irfanview?

----------


## AlexSm

Χμμ βασικά το έκανα με το gimp στα ubuntu αλλά πιθανώς να έχεις δίκιο και να έκανα λάθος. Απλά με το προηγούμενο κύκλωμα είχε δουλέψει.

Θα δοκιμάσω και το photoshop.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## AlexSm

Γιώργο το δοκίμασα και με photoshop και με Infranview και το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο, εκτυπώνεται σε πολύ μικρή κλίμακα.

Εσύ το εκτύπωσες και ήταν οκ; Αν ναί και σου είναι εύκολο στείλε μου σε παρακαλώ το αρχείο.

----------


## AlexSm

Επανέρχομαι με νέες ερωτήσεις,

έναν μ/σ 20vοlt/100watt τον σηκώνει το κύκλωμα ή θα καούν τα τρανζίστορς;

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν υπαρχει προβλημα, απλα αν δεν αλλαξεις το κυκλωμα δεν θα μπορεις να παρεις ολη την ισχυ στην εξοδο.

----------

AlexSm (22-07-11)

----------


## darthtony

γίνεται να τροποποιηθεί το κύκλωμα ώστα να περιορίζεται η ένταση(αποτι καταλαβαίνω το LM723 μπορεί να το κάνει αυτο)?

----------


## cosecon

Καλησπέρα, κοίταζα λίγο το σχηματικό και έχω την εξής απορία: 
Το κύκλωμα έχει προστασία βραχυκυκλώματος. Η πτώση τάσης στην R5 όταν γίνει 0.6volt  (ΔV current sense kai current limit 0.6v) το LM723 κόβει. Αν κάνω την αλλαγή που έχει το συνημμένο, δεν θα μου δώσει την δυνατότητα adjustable current limit, χωρίς να χάσω και την προστασία ;
Αν μπορεί κάποιο "ενήλικας" να βοηθήσει...

----------


## Dragonborn

Αν θυμάμαι καλά το 723, το pin 3 το αφήνεις συνδεδεμένο στην έξοδο, βάζεις ένα ποτενσιόμετρο 220-470 Ω παράλληλα με την R5 και την κινητή επαφή την φέρνεις στο pin 2, το οποίο το αποσυνδέεις από την R5.

----------


## FILMAN

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι θα παίξει και έτσι, και αλλιώς, δεδομένου ότι τα πινς 2 και 3 είναι οι δυο είσοδοι ενός διαφορικού ενισχυτή, όμως αυτό που λέει ο Κώστας Dragonborn μάλλον είναι καλύτερο δεδομένου ότι το 723 θα κοιτάει άμεσα την τάση εξόδου οπότε εξαλείφεται το σφάλμα που θα εισάγει η R5 στα μεγάλα ρεύματα.

----------


## cosecon

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις, αυτό που φοβάμαι ότι χάνω με την συνδεσμολογία που προτείνετε είναι το current limit protection. Αν δηλαδή το κινητό τμήμα γυρίσει τέρμα προς το 3, δεν θα έχω διαφορά δυναμικού σε 2,3 και όσα ampere και να περάσουν, δεν θα κόψει.

Ρίχνοντας μια ματιά στο datasheet δεν μπόρεσα να βρω το ΔV στο οποίο κόβει. Στο google βρήκα 0,6V. Το ΔV αυτό είναι V2-V3=0,6 ή V3-V2=0.6;


Αν ισχύει το 0.6 V όπως έχω σχεδιάσει έχουμε το εξής:

Έστω Ι=3Α, τότε ΔV στην R5 =  3Α*0,4Ω=1,2V.

Αν ο δρομέας στο ποτενσιόμετρο είναι τέρμα προς τα πάνω, όπως το σχήμα, τότε έχω 0,6 V  (διαιρέτης R6,R7) ανάμεσα στο 2 και το 3, άρα θα κόψει.
Όσο απομακρύνομαι προς τα κάτω και αυξάνει η αντίσταση ανάμεσα στο 2 και 3, ανεβαίνει η τάση οπότε κόβει πιο νωρίς.

Έχω κάποιο λάθος στο σκεπτικό;;;

----------


## Dragonborn

Στο πλαστικό DIL 723 το 2 και 3 είναι το current sense, δηλαδή ένα τρανζίστορ με βάση στο 2 και εκπομπό στο 3 το οποίο στα 0.6-0.7 V άγει και κόβει την οδήγηση από ενα τρανζίστορ οδήγησης της βαθμίδας εξόδου. Δες το datasheet * http://www.ti.com.cn/cn/lit/ds/symlink/lm723.pdf*  για λεπτομέρειες. Τα 2 και 3 είναι είσοδοι τελεστικού στο μεταλλικό 723 το οποίο φοβάμαι ότι έχει εξαφανιθεί από τα καταστήματα εδώ και 30 χρόνια.

----------


## cosecon

Μα και εγώ σε αυτό αναφέρομαι :2 current limit 3 current sense

----------


## Dragonborn

Αυτό με τα pins ήταν απάντηση στον FILMAN. Απλώς ενδιάμεσα είχες γράψει και εσύ. 

Αν θέλεις πιο συστηματικό έλεγχο του ρεύματος μπορείς να βάλεις σε σειρά με το ποτενσιόμετρο μια αντίσταση. Επίσης συνηθίζεται για καλύτερο έλεγχο του ρεύματος η R5 να είναι πιο μεγάλη, που συνεπάγεται μεγαλύτερη πτώση τάσεως, αφού η τελική ρύθμιση γίνεται με το ποτενσιόμετρο.

----------


## cosecon

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Η μόνη διαφορά που βλέπω από το σχέδιο το αρχικό που είχα βάλει είναι ότι στον δρομέα μπαίνει το 2 αντί για το 3. Χάνω κάτι ή έτσι είναι;Ως προς τις τιμές των αντιστάσεων για max 3A έλεγα για R5 (current sence resistor) 0,4ohm 5watt, ποτενσιόμετρο 500ohm και αντίσταση εν σειρά με ποτ 500ohm; 
Τι λέτε;

----------


## FILMAN

> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις, αυτό που φοβάμαι ότι χάνω με την συνδεσμολογία που προτείνετε είναι το current limit protection. Αν δηλαδή το κινητό τμήμα γυρίσει τέρμα προς το 3, δεν θα έχω διαφορά δυναμικού σε 2,3 και όσα ampere και να περάσουν, δεν θα κόψει.



Ε, εννοείται ότι πάλι θα βάλεις μια αντίσταση σε σειρά με το ένα πόδι του ποτενσιόμετρου όπως είχες κάνει στο ποτενσιόμετρο στο δικό σου σχήμα!

----------


## cosecon

Καταρχήν ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τον χρόνο σας. Επιμένω να ρωτάω γιατί δεν θέλω απλά να κάνω αυτή την αλλαγή. θέλω να κατανοήσω και όλο το σκεπτικό.
Ποιά η διαφόρα στα 2 σχέδια που έχω παρακάτω;

----------


## FILMAN

Η διαφορά είναι ότι στο δεύτερο σχήμα, όταν ο δρομέας του R7 δεν είναι τέρμα κάτω, το 723 δεν βλέπει (και άρα δεν σταθεροποιεί) την τάση εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού (που είναι μετά την R5). Αυτό σημαίνει ότι καθώς τραβάς διαφορετικά ρεύματα η τάση εξόδου θα αλλάζει αφού είναι στην ουσία σαν να έχεις παρεμβάλλει μια αντίσταση <= 0.4Ω σε σειρά μεταξύ της εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού και του φορτίου σου, και μάλιστα το φαινόμενο αυτό θα είναι τόσο πιο έντονο όσο πιο πάνω μετακινείς το δρομέα του R7.

Στο πρώτο σχήμα αντίθετα το πιν 3 του 723 είναι μονίμως ενωμένο με την έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού και κατά συνέπεια η τάση εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού δεν πέφτει καθώς τραβάς ρεύμα και έχεις πτώση τάσης πάνω στην R5.

----------


## cosecon

Τελικά έκανα την αλλαγή του 1ου σχήματος και δουλεύει μια χαρά. Στην R6 Έβαλα 1 trimer για να ρυθμίζω το max I  και το current limit γίνεται από το ποτενσιόμετρο.
Απλά για να έχω περιθώριο ρύθμισης, χρειαζόμουν μια καλή πτώση τάσης στην R5 και έβαλα 1Ω. Σκέφτομαι να βάλω μια μικρότερη R5 και να βάλω στην σειρά μια δίοδο. Η πτώση τάσης στην δίοδο θα βοηθήσει η ρύθμιση να γίνεται με μικρότερη τιμή R5.
Τί λέτε;

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι, γιατί το 723 αντιλαμβάνεται το ρεύμα εξόδου κοιτώντας την πτώση πάνω στη R5 (σε ένα μέρος της για την ακρίβεια, λόγω του trimmer που έβαλες). Άρα, για να αντιλαμβάνεται σωστά χρειάζεται ένα εξάρτημα που η τάση στα άκρα του να είναι ανάλογη του ρεύματος που το διαρρέει. Αυτό το εξάρτημα είναι η αντίσταση, όχι η δίοδος. Αν εσύ βάλεις μια δίοδο, η τάση που κοιτάει το 723 θα είναι πάνω - κάτω η ίδια άσχετα με το ρεύμα που περνάει με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχει αίσθηση του ρεύματος και η προστασία από υπερβολικό ρεύμα του τροφοδοτικού να παρουσιάζει την ίδια συμπεριφορά είτε το ρεύμα εξόδου είναι π.χ. 1Α είτε 5Α (για την ίδια ρύθμιση του ποτενσιομέτρου).

----------


## cosecon

Η μέτρηση θα γίνεται πάλι με την πτώση τάσης στην R5, η οποία θα είναι πχ 0,25Ω. Απλά με την δίοδο θα έχω μια σίγουρη πτώση τάσης 0,6V που θα μου επιτρέψει να φτάσω πιο χαμηλά στον περιορισμό ρεύματος.  Η συνολική πτώση θα είναι ΔV(R5)+ ΔV (diode)= ΔV(R5) +0.6V

----------


## FILMAN

Μα, έτσι για παράδειγμα, για αντίσταση 0.25Ω και για ρεύμα π.χ. 1Α θα έχεις τάση 0.6V + 0.25V = 0.85V, ενώ για 2Α θα έχεις 0.6V + 0.5V = 1.1V. Βλέπεις ότι ενώ τα 2Α είναι διπλάσια από το 1Α, τα 1.1V δεν είναι διπλάσια από τα 0.85V.

----------


## xinofotis

κυριοι καλησπερα.
  σας χαιρετω ολους, σαν το πιο νεο μελος εδω μεσα και σιγουρα το πιο αδαη σε σχεση με τις δικες σας γνωσεις.
  οπως βλεπετε ειναι το πρωτο ποσταρισμα μου.
θελω να σας κανω μια ερωτηση που σιγουρα θα σας προκαλεσει πολυ γελιο.
αφου γελασετε με τι ψυχη σας, μετα αν θελετε μου απαντατε. 
λοιπον, θα ηθελα να μου πειτε με λιγα λογια τι ειναι  το τροφοδοτικο το οποιο κατασκευασατε στο συγκεκριμενο νημα?? τι ρολο παιζει?? που μπορουμε να το χρησημοποιησουμε?? 
  ενας αξιοσεβαστος κυριος με παρεπεμψε στο σαιτ για οδηγιες κατασκευης και γενικα για μαθηση.
 σας ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα, καλη αρχη σε μενα και καλη συνεχεια στους υπολοιπους.

   φιλικα, xinofotis

----------


## lepouras

Γιώργο καλός ήλθες. αυτό το τροφοδοτικό όπως και πολλά άλλα που θα βρεις εδώ μέσα λέγονται και εργαστηρίου.
που χρησιμεύουν? όποιος ασχολείται με ηλεκτρονικές κατασκευές χρειάζεται πάντα κάποιο τροφοδοτικό για να κάνει τις δοκιμές του. αλλά επειδή στα ηλεκτρονικά ανάλογα με το τη κατασκευάζουμε ή θέλουμε να δοκιμάσουμε δεν είναι πάντα ίδια η τάση που το κύκλωμά μας θα λειτουργεί θα πρέπει να μπορούμε να ρυθμίζουμε την τάση κάθε φορά στις ανάγκες μας(στις ανάγκες του κυκλώματος).
ε αυτό κάνουμε με αυτό το τροφοδοτικό.

----------

FILMAN (12-05-14)

----------


## xinofotis

> Γιώργο καλός ήλθες. αυτό το τροφοδοτικό όπως και πολλά άλλα που θα βρεις εδώ μέσα λέγονται και εργαστηρίου.
> που χρησιμεύουν? όποιος ασχολείται με ηλεκτρονικές κατασκευές χρειάζεται πάντα κάποιο τροφοδοτικό για να κάνει τις δοκιμές του. αλλά επειδή στα ηλεκτρονικά ανάλογα με το τη κατασκευάζουμε ή θέλουμε να δοκιμάσουμε δεν είναι πάντα ίδια η τάση που το κύκλωμά μας θα λειτουργεί θα πρέπει να μπορούμε να ρυθμίζουμε την τάση κάθε φορά στις ανάγκες μας(στις ανάγκες του κυκλώματος).
> ε αυτό κάνουμε με αυτό το τροφοδοτικό.




lepouras, καλη σου ημερα και αυχαριστω για τη γρηγορη ανταποκριση-απαντηση σου.
    θα με βοηθουσε αν μου εδινες και καποιο/α παραδειγμα/τα.
    ευχαριστω πολυ και και καλη σας ημερα!

----------


## moutoulos

Ένας ενισχυτής ράδιο-εκπομπών (Linear RF AMP), θέλει 28V (ανάλογα το τύπο του τρανζίστορ)).
 Ενα κύκλωμα/συσκευή για το αυτοκίνητο (Ραδιο CD ας πόυμε) θέλει 12-13,8V.
 Ενα Peripheral Interface Controller (το γνωστό "PIC"), ή αλλιώς προγραμματισμένο chipάκι, θέλει (συνήθως) 5V.
 Ένα λευκό LED, έχει ονομαστική τάση λειτουργίας τα 3,3V.

 
Όλα τα παραπάνω μπορείς να τα τροφοδοτήσεις (οχι ταυτόχρονα), απο ένα τροφοδοτικό 0-30V.
Βέβαια έχουν να κάνουν και τα αμπέρ (μονάδα έντασης ρεύματος), αλλά μην σε μπερδεύω με αυτό.

----------

FILMAN (12-05-14)

----------


## Paravatis

Καλησπέρα , 

το παραπάνω τροφοδοτικό έχει προστασία στην περίπτωση που κάποιος τραβήξει πάνω απο τα 2,5Α ?

----------


## moutoulos

Γειά σου Ανδρέα. Καλώς ήρθες !!!.

Ναι έχει ...

----------


## Paravatis

Ευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη απάντηση Γρηγόρη  :Smile:  
Σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω και εγώ ένα αφού όμως κατανοήσω καλά την λειτουργία του. 
Σπουδάζω μηχανολόγος μηχανικός αλλά ναι είμαι καμμένος και καίγομαι λίγο και με τα ηλεκτρονικά.

Ερώτηση:
Πέρα απο τα απλά προγράμματα προσωμοίωσης υπάρχει κανένα που να έχει στοιχεία σαν το LM723 ? 
Σε αυτό το κύκλωμα , αν θέλαμε να παίξουμε και στα 0-3V  τι θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε ; (Μήπως έναν διαιρέτη τάσεις , μέχρι ένα μικρό σημείο ; )
Για να αυξήσουμε την ένταση ; Το ολοκληρωμένο αρκεί και χρειάζεται και άλλα transistor? 

Τελικά έκανα πολλές ερωτήσεις :Ρ 

Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας  :Smile: )

----------


## AlexSm

Θα χρειαστώ την πολύτιμη βοήθεια σας καθότι έχει προκύψει θέμα με το τροφοδοτικό μου και δεν μπορώ να το ανακαλύψω.
Η μέγιστη τάση που δίνει είναι τα 4.5V ενώ μέχρι τώρα λειτουργούσε κανονικά.
Παρότι έχω αλλάξει ολοκληρωμένο και τα bjts λειτουργούν κανονικά(αν δεν κάνω καμιά γκάφα) τίποτα δεν διορθώνεται.

Εχετε κάποια ιδέα πώς μπορώ να προσδιορίσω το πρόβλημα;

----------


## elektronio

> Θα χρειαστώ την πολύτιμη βοήθεια σας καθότι έχει προκύψει θέμα με το τροφοδοτικό μου και δεν μπορώ να το ανακαλύψω.
> Η μέγιστη τάση που δίνει είναι τα 4.5V ενώ μέχρι τώρα λειτουργούσε κανονικά.
> Παρότι έχω αλλάξει ολοκληρωμένο και τα bjts λειτουργούν κανονικά(αν δεν κάνω καμιά γκάφα) τίποτα δεν διορθώνεται.
> 
> Εχετε κάποια ιδέα πώς μπορώ να προσδιορίσω το πρόβλημα;



Φίλε Άλεξ αν συντρέχει κάποιος λόγος που να έκαψε το ολοκληρωμένο όσα και να αλλάζεις θα σου τα καίει επίσης. Αν έχεις το ολοκληρωμένο σε βάση αφαίρεσε το και μέτρησε τάση στα πόδια του πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης (μετά την γέφυρα) Πρέπει να έχεις περίπου τριάντα κάτι volt. Αν βάζοντας το ολοκληρωμένο στη θέση του πέφτει η τάση (στο ίδιο σημείο με πριν) στα 4,5V τότε το ολοκληρωμένο είναι καμένο. Πριν βάλεις καινούριο πρέπει να μετρήσεις τα υπόλοιπα υλικά.

----------


## selectronic

Σε τροφοδοτικό με LM723 + 2x2Ν3055 (και οδηγό ένα BD138 νομίζω) που έκανε το ίδιο πράγμα, ήταν τελικά τα εξόδου... Μπορεί να φαίνονται ΟΚ στον έλενχο με πολύμετρο αλλά να έχουν αρπάξει.
Για γρήγορη δοκιμή μπορείς να βάλεις οποιοδήποτε NPN έχεις ακόμα και ένα BC547 κτλ, αρκεί να έχει την απαιτούμενη Vce (>45V φαντάζομαι) και φυσικά να μην έχεις *καθόλου φορτίο στην έξοδο*!
Αν η έξοδος φτάσει και πάλι στο μέγιστο, τότε παίρνεις άλλο 2N3055.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

επισης κατι που θα ηθελα να προσθεσω το ενα 2Ν3055 να ειναι ενταξει και το αλλο να ειναι καμενο παρασερνει μαζι του και αυτο.....    βαλε δυο καινουργια  . επισης  στο σχεδιο λεει bd 135-137
 clopy  απο εδω χαχα  πες μας την συνεχεια  http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35680

----------


## AlexSm

Λοιπόν, ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις αρχικά.

Στο δια ταύτα τώρα, στον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης η τάση είτε με το 723 είτε χωρίς είναι γύρω στα 33V.
Στο 6ο ποδαράκι του 723 έχω τάση 7V, όπως είναι και το σωστό.

Έχοντας αλλάξει και το 2n3055 και το bd139 με καινούργια η έξοδος επιμένει να μην ξεπερνάει τα 4 και κάτι Volts.

Εχω ελέγξει εκ νέου τις διαδρομές τις πλακέτας και φαίνονται να είναι όλες οκ, όπως και οι κολλήσεις.

Θα με κάψει και μένα το τροφοδοτικό στο τέλος... :W00t:

----------


## selectronic

> Λοιπόν, ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις αρχικά.
> 
> Στο δια ταύτα τώρα, στον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης η τάση είτε με το 723 είτε χωρίς είναι γύρω στα 33V.
> Στο 6ο ποδαράκι του 723 έχω τάση 7V, όπως είναι και το σωστό.
> 
> Έχοντας αλλάξει και το 2n3055 και το bd139 με καινούργια η έξοδος επιμένει να μην ξεπερνάει τα 4 και κάτι Volts.
> 
> Εχω ελέγξει εκ νέου τις διαδρομές τις πλακέτας και φαίνονται να είναι όλες οκ, όπως και οι κολλήσεις.
> 
> Θα με κάψει και μένα το τροφοδοτικό στο τέλος...



Ε αν έχεις αλλάξει με καινούργια τα LM723 και τα δύο τρανζίστορ και έχεις τάση στην είσοδο και έλενξες και μην έχει σηκώσει διάδρομο στην πλακέτα, τι μένει? Ένας πυκνωτής 100μF, 5 αντιστάσεις και το ποτενσιόμετρο...
Αν είναι και η τάση στο πιν6 (Vref) 7V, κοίτα την τάση στο πιν5 αν είναι όλα καλά, πρέπει να ανεβαίνει πάνω από 5V, αλλιώς κοίτα και την R1 και το pot.

Δεν είπες τι έγινε και σταμάτησε να παίζει το τροφοδοτικό και το σχέδιο αν είναι 100% ίδιο με το original.

----------


## AlexSm

Γιάννη η τάση στο 5 είναι 6.3-4V max όπως και στο pot επίσης.
H r1 έχει μηδενική τάση.

Τo σχέδιο είναι αυτό ακριβώς, είχα καιρό να δουλέψω το τροφοδοτικό και όταν το έπιασα ξανά δεν δούλευε σωστά.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

συγνωμη  αλλα μηπος υπαρχει καμια ψυχρη κοληση? για το  συγκεκριμενο  τροφ  ετσιι?Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63518

----------


## selectronic

> Γιάννη η τάση στο 5 είναι 6.3-4V max όπως και στο pot επίσης.
> H r1 έχει μηδενική τάση.
> 
> Τo σχέδιο είναι αυτό ακριβώς, είχα καιρό να δουλέψω το τροφοδοτικό και όταν το έπιασα ξανά δεν δούλευε σωστά.



Τι να πω, μέτρα και στον πιν10 να δεις αν βγάζει έξοδο το 723 και αν ναι τότε αποσύνδεσε τελείως το 2Ν3055 και μέτρα αν στον συλλέκτη του BD139 (τώρα στον αέρα) έχεις την μέγιστη τάση...
*EDIT:* Μέτρα και τον πιν2 αν έχει *κάτω από 500mV* σε σχέση με τo πιν3 (=τάση πάνω στην R5) γιατί αν πάρει ~600mV εκεί ξεκινάει το current limit και κόβει την τάση εξόδου.
Βγάλε και τον C4 εκτός αν και δεν πιστεύω να είναι αυτός το πρόβλημα αλλά τι να πω, 10 εξαρτήματα είναι, κάποιο την κάνει την ζημιά  :Unsure: 

Επίσης η τάση στον πιν5 θα έπρεπε να παίρνει τιμές ~*0.33* - 6.3V... Πάντως 6.2V στο πιν5 σημαίνει ότι το LM723 προσπαθεί να βάλει ~30V στην έξοδο, αν ο διαιρέτης R3/R4 και η R5 είναι σωστές.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

ενα τελευταιο , αποσυνδεσε ποντεσιωμετρο μετρα το ωμικα αν ειναι 10ωμ , μια μια τις αντιστασεις καθως και την μεγαλη την Ρ5  που ειναι 0,15ωμ εγω θα ξεκιναγα απο αυτη και απο το ποντεσιωμετρο πιο πολυ , πιστευω για καμια ψυχρη.....

----------


## AlexSm

Ο collector tou bd139 με το 2n3055 εκτός δίνει 33,4V σταθερά.

πιν2 και 3 εχουν ίδια τάση 4,3V.

το πιν5 παίρνει τάσεις στην κλίμακα που έγραψες περίπου. 0,1-6,4V.

Δεν έχω βγάλει ακόμα εκτός τον c4, θα δοκιμάσω.

Επίσης την r5 τη μετράω 1.1Ω αντί για 0.15.

----------


## selectronic

> ...αποσύνδεσε τελείως το 2Ν3055 και  μέτρα αν στον *συλλέκτη* του BD139 (τώρα στον αέρα) έχεις την μέγιστη  τάση...







> ..Ο *collector* tou bd139 με το 2n3055 εκτός δίνει 33,4V σταθερά...



*EDIT:*
Βλακεία δικιά μου, τον *Εκπομπό* ήθελα να σου πώ να μετρήσεις...
Αν εκεί έχεις πάλι πάνω από 30V, τότε ισχύει ότι έγραψα:

Ε τότε το 2Ν3055 είναι το πρόβλημα... _Εκτός αν είναι καμμένο το BD139 και βγάζει όλη την τάση εισόδου (συλλέκτης) στην έξοδο (εκπομπός) ακόμα και με μηδέν τάση/ρεύμα στην βάση!_
Με το 3055 εκτός πάντα, ένωσε τον εκπομπό του BD139 στην θέση που θα ήταν ο εκπομπός του 3055 (+Vout / πιν2), και λογικά θα έχεις ρυθμιζόμενα ~0 - 30V στην έξοδο. Μην τραβήξεις φορτίο όμως (άντε 500mA το πολύ χωρίς ψύκτρα) και μην βραχυκυκλώσεις την έξοδο γιατί θα καεί!





> ...Επίσης την r5 τη μετράω 1.1Ω αντί για 0.15...



Η αντίσταση που φαντάζομαι είναι κλασσικό άσπρο τουβλάκι, τι γράφει επάνω σαν τιμή? Τα απλά πολύμετρα δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο για να μετρήσεις τόσο χαμηλής τιμής αντιστάσεις, στο δικό μου ~1Ω είναι μόνο η αντίσταση των καλωδίων του :/
Το εσωτερικό τρανζίστορ του LM723 ξεκινά να άγει στα περίπου 600mV. Με τον Νόμο του Ωμ (I=V/R) βλέπουμε ότι αυτό μας δίνει ~4Α μέγιστο ρεύμα εξόδου για 0.15Ω και ~1.3Α για 0.47 που αναφέρει το αυθεντικό κύκλωμα σαν μέγιστη τιμή.
Με 1.1Ω το μέγιστο φτάνει μόνο στα περίπου 550mA, πολύ χαμηλό...


Χαζό αλλά θα το πω, τα εξαρτήματα τα μετράς αφού τα έχεις βγάλει από την πλακέτα, έτσι?

----------


## MacGyver

Αν όλες οι συνδέσεις είναι σωστές και δεν υπάρχει φορτίο που μπορεί να ενεργοποιεί τον περιορισμό ρεύματος (θα ζεσταίνεται ελαφρά η R5) , τότε το 723 είναι καμμένο.
Χωρίς φορτίο αποσύνδεσε τα τρανζίστορ και ένωσε το 10 με το 2.
Το τροφοδοτικό πρέπει να ρυθμίζει. Αν όχι έχει βλάβη το 723.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

καμια φωτο του ? αν ειναι εφικτον?

----------


## AlexSm

> *EDIT:*
> Βλακεία δικιά μου, τον *Εκπομπό* ήθελα να σου πώ να μετρήσεις...
> Αν εκεί έχεις πάλι πάνω από 30V, τότε ισχύει ότι έγραψα:
> 
> Ε τότε το 2Ν3055 είναι το πρόβλημα... _Εκτός αν είναι καμμένο το BD139 και βγάζει όλη την τάση εισόδου (συλλέκτης) στην έξοδο (εκπομπός) ακόμα και με μηδέν τάση/ρεύμα στην βάση!_
> Με το 3055 εκτός πάντα, ένωσε τον εκπομπό του BD139 στην θέση που θα ήταν ο εκπομπός του 3055 (+Vout / πιν2), και λογικά θα έχεις ρυθμιζόμενα ~0 - 30V στην έξοδο. Μην τραβήξεις φορτίο όμως (άντε 500mA το πολύ χωρίς ψύκτρα) και μην βραχυκυκλώσεις την έξοδο γιατί θα καεί!
> 
> 
> Η αντίσταση που φαντάζομαι είναι κλασσικό άσπρο τουβλάκι, τι γράφει επάνω σαν τιμή? Τα απλά πολύμετρα δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο για να μετρήσεις τόσο χαμηλής τιμής αντιστάσεις, στο δικό μου ~1Ω είναι μόνο η αντίσταση των καλωδίων του :/
> ...



Στον εκπομπό του bd139 έχω όντως πάνω απο 30, βέβαια κάνοντας τη σύνδεση εκπομπού χωρίς το 3055 έχω μεν 30 έξοδο αλλά δεν ρυθμίζεται.





> Αν όλες οι συνδέσεις είναι σωστές και δεν υπάρχει φορτίο που μπορεί να ενεργοποιεί τον περιορισμό ρεύματος (θα ζεσταίνεται ελαφρά η R5) , τότε το 723 είναι καμμένο.
> Χωρίς φορτίο αποσύνδεσε τα τρανζίστορ και ένωσε το 10 με το 2.
> Το τροφοδοτικό πρέπει να ρυθμίζει. Αν όχι έχει βλάβη το 723.



Η τάση εξόδου βραχυκυκλώνοντας πιν2 με 10 παίζει απο 28-29 V. 
Χωρίς βραχυκύκλωση και χωρίς τα τρανζ/ς ρυθμίζεται κανονικότα με max ta 5V.
Πιο  είναι το περίεργο όμως, αυτό συμβαίνει με ένα 2ο 723 που έχω  αντικαταστήσει το πρώτο. Σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση πάλι με τα bjts πάνω η  έξοδος είναι σταθερά στα 30V χωρίς να ρυθμίζεται αφενός αφετέρου στο  πιν6 του 723 έχω 13-14v ενώ θα έπρεπε να είναι στα 7. χωρίς τα τρανζ/ς  είναι στα 6.7

----------


## elektronio

καμια φωτο;

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

ΜΠΩρει να εχεις καπου καμεια ψυχρη κωληση να δημηουργηθηκε με τον καιρο , αν ολες οι αντιστασεις ειναι οκ αν ολα ειναο οκγια ψαξε αυτο.

----------


## selectronic

> Στον εκπομπό του bd139 έχω όντως πάνω απο 30, βέβαια κάνοντας τη σύνδεση εκπομπού χωρίς το 3055 έχω μεν 30 έξοδο αλλά δεν ρυθμίζεται.
> Η τάση εξόδου βραχυκυκλώνοντας πιν2 με 10 παίζει απο 28-29 V. 
> Χωρίς βραχυκύκλωση και χωρίς τα τρανζ/ς ρυθμίζεται κανονικότα με max ta 5V.
> Πιο  είναι το περίεργο όμως, αυτό συμβαίνει με ένα 2ο 723 που έχω  αντικαταστήσει το πρώτο. Σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση πάλι με τα bjts πάνω η  έξοδος είναι σταθερά στα 30V χωρίς να ρυθμίζεται αφενός αφετέρου στο  πιν6 του 723 έχω 13-14v ενώ θα έπρεπε να είναι στα 7. χωρίς τα τρανζ/ς  είναι στα 6.7



Περίεργα τα πράγματα όντως...
Νομίζω ότι το καλύτερο είναι να κάνεις αυτό που πρότεινε ο MacGyver ώστε να ξεκινήσουμε με ένα LM723 που δουλεύει και μετά να αρχίσουμε να βάζουμε πάνω τα τρανζίστορ.
Μόνο βάλε πάνω ένα *καινούργιο* 723 αν μπορείς, και να έχεις βγάλει τα BD139 και 2Ν3055 από την πλακέτα (το πιν10 να ενώνετε εκεί που θα ήταν κανονικά ο Εκπομπός του 2Ν3055 και πουθενά αλλού!)




> Αν όλες οι συνδέσεις είναι σωστές και δεν υπάρχει φορτίο που μπορεί να ενεργοποιεί τον περιορισμό ρεύματος (θα ζεσταίνεται ελαφρά η R5) , τότε το 723 είναι καμμένο.
> Χωρίς φορτίο αποσύνδεσε τα τρανζίστορ και ένωσε το 10 με το 2.
> Το τροφοδοτικό πρέπει να ρυθμίζει. Αν όχι έχει βλάβη το 723.



Και όπως είπαν και πιο πάνω, βάλε και καμία φωτογραφία.

----------


## AlexSm

Αν και μετά απο αρκετό καιρό, να ευχαριστήσω πραγματικά όλους όσους βοήθησαν για να διορθωθεί η πλακέτα.
Τελικά δεν μπόρεσα να κάνω κάτι :Tongue:  οπότε αποφάσισα να φτιάξω μια καινούργια στο eagle για πρώτη φορά.
Τα αποτελέσματα ήταν καλά, εννοώντας ότι η πλακέτα δουλεύει, σίγουρα κάποιος έμπειρος θα μπορούσε να την στήσει σωστότερα.
Η κατασκευή της έγινε απο την osh park και μου έστειλαν 3 κομμάτια.

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορώ να του δώσω το ένα, χωρίς κάποιο αντίτιμο φυσικά. Ας επικοινωνήσει.
Επίσης αν χρειάζεται οποιοσδήποτε τα αρχεία για να τα επεξεργαστεί/τυπώσει μπορώ να τα ανεβάσω.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.
psu.jpg

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Καλοριζικη Αλεξ και καλές κολλήσεις τώρα! Καλοδούλευτη η πλακέτα.
Αλλα να σε ρωτήσω λίγο ακριβό δεν ειναι το osh park? Υπολόγισα με 5$/sq inch και για μια πλακέτα 10Χ8 εκατοστά θα μου φάνε  σχεδον 80$...
Που για μενα ειναι απαγορευτικό ποσό. Και οπως και σένα απο ότι είδα, έτσι και μένα οι 3 πλακετες δε μου λένε τιποτα μια θα χρησιμοποιήσω οι αλλες δυο ειναι παντελώς άχρηστες.

----------


## AlexSm

Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω είναι προσιτό για μικρού μεγέθους πλακέτες όπως αυτή που έφτιαξα εγώ.
Αν πας σε μεγαλύτερα μεγέθη οι κινέζοι είναι οικονομικότεροι και αντί για 3 σου στέλνουν 5. Απο άποψη ποιότητας βέβαια δε γνωρίζω.
Επίσης το καλό με το osh είναι ότι έχει δωρεάν μεταφορικά.

----------

